# My New Photography Blog



## L.K Photography (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey guys i just started a new photography blog. Can you please check it out?
L.K PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2015)

Moved to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 10, 2015)

you have 1 photo, and no written blog ?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 10, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> you have 1 photo, and no written blog ?


 Heavy on the "B", short on the "log"?


----------



## Orrin (Apr 10, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> you have 1 photo, and no written blog ?



.... and 55 coding errors!  Check your page at The W3C Markup Validation Service


----------

